
Leaked details for Intel’s Rocket Lake-S point to a new microarchitecture - aspen97
https://www.pcquest.com/leaked-details-intels-rocket-lake-s/
======
burfog
The big news: Intel is dropping SGX (Software Guard Extensions)

That's the stuff to implement a secure enclave for software that doesn't
respect the user's authority over the computer, such as digital restrictions
management.

